# Killington - Friday, 11/10/2006 (contingent on opening)



## Greg (Aug 16, 2006)

I probably jinxed their opening by starting a similar thread last year, but what the hell. As of right now, Killington is projecting Saturday, November 11 as their opening. Before last year, they often opened on a weekday, whenever they could open terrain. If they open on the 10th (a Friday), I'll likely go, or perhaps the following Friday (11/17). Anyone else interested?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm there.  I will stay abreast as to developments.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 16, 2006)

Sr or here on the 1st Sat depending on which mtn is open.  Friday won't be on the agenda.  Jealous.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll be at whichever opens first SR or K no matter the day.  Currently SR has Nov 10th as their projection.

http://www.sundayriver.com/index.html


----------



## Marc (Aug 18, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm there.  I will stay abreast as to developments.



Yeah, I bet you will, perv.





Anyway, I'm on it like stains on a mattress.  Maybe TB and I will actually see each other this time...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2006)

It's a possibility for me, we'll see how the vacation time is looking then (if it's a weekday)...


----------



## roark (Aug 18, 2006)

Most likely be there or SR...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 18, 2006)

There will be an outing on the 1st Sat at the River.  The River board will be doing this as well.  We merged the groups cause many cross posters last year,  We had 30+ people l.  I'm sure it will work well again.  Again it you have not had Maineskier69's wings...  

Don't really want to  talk about it cause it won't be cold and snow then.   Sounds like that Sat won't be opening day anyway.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2006)

We're getting close to one month out so I figured I'd bump this. Again, if opening day is on a weekday, I may go for it...


----------



## Vortex (Oct 10, 2006)

Rumours are for Nov 4th or 5th if its cold enough for K.  I could make Sunday the 5th.  I have a condo meeting the morning of the 4th.  If Bretton woods makes it open I would buzz up there on the 4th in the pm.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll be at whichever one opens first SR or K.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 10, 2006)

ga2ski said:


> I'll be at whichever one opens first SR or K.





Same here.  I'll be at opening weekend at one of these places.  Only exception is if BW opens a weekend before.


----------



## MbinCT (Oct 12, 2006)

Greg said:


> I probably jinxed their opening by starting a similar thread last year, but what the hell. As of right now, Killington is projecting Saturday, November 11 as their opening. Before last year, they often opened on a weekday, whenever they could open terrain. If they open on the 10th (a Friday), I'll likely go, or perhaps the following Friday (11/17). Anyone else interested?



I'm going to be there probably that Saturday only!  Although last year I got a great deal on a Motel for opening weekend and had a blast at the Wobbly Barn and skied Sunday too.
Maybe, just maybe I can pull that off again.
:beer:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 12, 2006)

not sure i'd even want to do a killington opening day if it fell on a weekend.  11/10 or 11/17 are totally game for me though.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 12, 2006)

as circumstances have it, apparently i will be switching work days for a weekend and will have the 10th off. if kmart opens on friday, i will likely be there. if kmart does not open on friday, i will VERY likely be there  in either case, i won't be paying for a ticket, but wouldn't mind saying hello and meeting up with folks either at the summit or the base or somewhere in between  i should have a radio on me, but i'll be pretty obvious as i'll be the one skiing up hill. unless of course there is better snow further north if the natural makes a go.


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2006)

2knees said:


> not sure i'd even want to do a killington opening day if it fell on a weekend.  11/10 or 11/17 are totally game for me though.



I'm good for the 10th, not good on the 17th. Hope for an early opening!


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2006)

Greg said:


> I'm good for the 10th, not good on the 17th. Hope for an early opening!



Looks like early November is a possibility. I'm on for November 10 if they open. Any other takers?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2006)

I can be there either the 10th or the 11th at this point...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2006)

Greg said:


> Looks like early November is a possibility. I'm on for November 10 if they open. Any other takers?



A strong possibility for me...


----------



## Vortex (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm still holding out for Nov 4th.


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2006)

I added a date of November 10 to this thread. It's simply easier to plan in advance, at least for me...

If they open earlier, great, but as long as they're open on November 10 (Friday), I'll be there!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm game.  Who else is coming?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm about as definite as I can be now. :beer: :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I'm about as definite as I can be now. :beer: :beer:



Ditto.


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2006)

I am so in! I have to keep reminding myself this is all contigent on them opening on or before Friday, 11/10, but I feel good about it right now. Come on folks!


----------



## thebigo (Oct 23, 2006)

I have an extra vacation day and my shcedule the next few weeks is flexible so i will be there no matter when it is. Ill probably ski alone but i wouldnt mind meeting some of you guys if anybody is up for a little postgame. Either tailgating or happy hour.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2006)

pending no issues arise at work (recently lost a key holder to promotion so we are short staffed), i am planning on attending.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 23, 2006)

i'm in.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 23, 2006)

I am working on it.


----------



## Sky (Oct 23, 2006)

Sky...also working on it.


----------



## roark (Oct 24, 2006)

I'll be there - ridiculously out of shape - but I'll be there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 24, 2006)

Why not?  I'll be missing some late November days due to my business trip to Paris.  I might as well try to get an early day in before my trip.  Fingers crossed....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 24, 2006)

Greg said:


> I probably jinxed their opening by starting a similar thread last year, but what the hell. As of right now, Killington is projecting Saturday, November 11 as their opening. Before last year, they often opened on a weekday, whenever they could open terrain. If they open on the 10th (a Friday), I'll likely go, or perhaps the following Friday (11/17). Anyone else interested?



I'm off for the 10th for Veterans day!  I'm actually hosting a Veteran's tribute dinner the night before.  Not too sure how late that goes...count me in as a definite, maybe.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2006)

OK folks, now make sure to get us *some good weather for this event!!!!!!*

:beer:


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

Must ski.  Must ski.  Must ski.  Must ski.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2006)

Very cool. This is shaping up to be a pretty large group. So far for definites, I have:

Me
bvibert
JimG.
thetrailboss
riverc0il
2knees
Grassi21
roark
Marc

Maybes include:

ALLSKIING
Sky521
BeanoNYC
MichaelJ

Just so you all know, we plan to film this gathering and with Steve's video editing expertise, put together a video to document the event.


----------



## Sky (Oct 24, 2006)

Greg said:


> Just so you all know, we plan to film this gathering and with Steve's video editing expertise, put together a video to document the event.



Will there be music put to the video (Like AndyZee's Canoon Video...which did MUCH to sustain me all summer long)?

Erraahhhhh...it could be a Motivator.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 24, 2006)

if all goes to plan, it would be similar to my other videos which have generally had rockin' sound tracks with exception of my first cannon video. with so many folks planning on attending, should make for a good selection of quality action sceens which has typically been the hardest footage to come up with.


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

Sky521 said:


> Will there be music put to the video (Like AndyZee's Canoon Video...which did MUCH to sustain me all summer long)?
> 
> Erraahhhhh...it could be a Motivator.



It wasn't the music in Andy's video... it was the subject matter.



Namely, me.

:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> if all goes to plan, it would be similar to my other videos which have generally had rockin' sound tracks with exception of my first cannon video. with so many folks planning on attending, should make for a good selection of quality action sceens which has typically been the hardest footage to come up with.



Indeed. I plan to have my Powershot which has a very good video mode at a minimum. I may even grab the DV cam so we may be able to get a lot of footage. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyeone remember last year's attempt at this gathering? This is where it all went to hell:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/4604-killington-11-19-05-a-16.html#post56713

Now that we got that out of the way, we are assured an early opening and good conditions for 11/10/06! Also, here's a TR from Steve's site from his 11/11/04 visit:

http://www.thesnowway.com/ski/2005/killington.htm

That should get you guys pumped!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

According to the Killlington snow report:



			
				killington.com said:
			
		

> We're gearing up for an early November opening for the 2006-07 ski and snowboard season!





			
				killington.com said:
			
		

> Nov. TBA: Opening Day for the 2006-07 Ski and Snowboard Season



November 11 is not posted as the expected opening day. I personally don't classify 11/11 as "early" November either. Again, I think anywhere from November 8 on is a possibility...


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2006)

I added this event to the *Calendar*. Please keep the positive vibes coming!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 27, 2006)

Greg said:


> I added this event to the *Calendar*. Please keep the positive vibes coming!



I've already cleared the trip with the wife (who has to work)  If it's the 10th....I'm in!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 27, 2006)

Marc said:


> It wasn't the music in Andy's video... it was the subject matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And thank the Lord your head didn't block the camera!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 27, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I've already cleared the trip with the wife (who has to work)  If it's the 10th....I'm in!



When I asked/told the wife that I was going she got a little jealous.  After I told her what time I had to get up to hitch a ride with Greg and the crew, the jealousy disappeared.

I'm psyched for some early November skiing.  But I'm just as psyched to finally meet you characters.


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> After I told her what time I had to get up to hitch a ride with Greg and the crew, the jealousy disappeared.


Indeed. Dedication is required. I'm aiming for an 8:30 arrival to KBL.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 27, 2006)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Dedication is required. I'm aiming for an 8:30 arrival to KBL.



yikes.  like old times for me.  I've "adjusted" my arrival times over the years.  I may have to meet up there as i think i have to do dropoff that friday.  I'll get that figured out tonight and shoot you a pm.


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2006)

2knees said:


> yikes.  like old times for me.  I've "adjusted" my arrival times over the years.  I may have to meet up there as i think i have to do dropoff that friday.  I'll get that figured out tonight and shoot you a pm.



Ooof. Yeah - let me know. My goal was to leave the Thomaston lot at 5:00 am with Brian and Grassi in tow.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2006)

Greg said:


> Also, here's a TR from Steve's site from his 11/11/04 visit:
> 
> http://www.thesnowway.com/ski/2005/killington.htm
> 
> That should get you guys pumped!


:lol: are you trying to talk people into going or out of going? :lol: some of the pics in that trip report have me reconsidring!   just kidding, i am in pending no issues at work. and i agree, killington has no business labeling their opening "early season" as it is merely the beginning of the season for many areas. this whole 8:30 arrival thing has me confused... i will actually need to leave home by 6:30am to go skiing? does not compute! :razz:


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> :lol: are you trying to talk people into going or out of going? :lol: some of the pics in that trip report have me reconsidring!   just kidding, i am in pending no issues at work. and i agree, killington has no business labeling their opening "early season" as it is merely the beginning of the season for many areas. this whole 8:30 arrival thing has me confused... i will actually need to leave home by 6:30am to go skiing? does not compute! :razz:



I think that trip report is probably sets a realistic expectation. I skied there November 2001 under far worse conditions. Surly this season will be better! 

8:30 am is just my target arrival time for KBL. That should get me out on snow by 9 am. And don't bitch. I have to leave home by 4:50 am to be able to pick up the crew to make that arrival time... 

My initial thought is maybe setup a 9:30 or 10 am meet-up at the top of the South Ridge (formally Glades) Triple. Thoughts?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2006)

Greg said:


> I think that trip report is probably sets a realistic expectation. I skied there November 2001 under far worse conditions. Surly this season will be better!
> 
> 8:30 am is just my target arrival time for KBL. That should get me out on snow by 9 am. And don't bitch. I have to leave home by 4:50 am to be able to pick up the crew to make that arrival time...
> 
> My initial thought is maybe setup a 9:30 or 10 am meet-up at the top of the South Ridge (formally Glades) Triple. Thoughts?



I'm probably going to have to leave my house at 4:30ish to make sure I'm on time...  At least I shouldn't hit any traffic...


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I'm probably going to have to leave my house at 4:30ish to make sure I'm on time...  At least I shouldn't hit any traffic...



You'll be there...with that big happy ski morning grin of yours...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'll be there.  Not so sure about the grin that early though.  Don't get me wrong I'll be happy, I just don't think I'll be awake enough to express it.   Normally at 5am I haven't even rolled over to smack the snooze button for the _first_ time...


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, I'll be there.  Not so sure about the grin that early though.  Don't get me wrong I'll be happy, I just don't think I'll be awake enough to express it.   Normally at 5am I haven't even rolled over to smack the snooze button for the _first_ time...



Drink two less beers and go to bed an hour earlier the night before. You'll be fine...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2006)

i was just kidding about the time, i have gotten quite used to rolling out of bed at 7 and still making first chair, heh. i know you guys have it a whole lot worse. 



> My initial thought is maybe setup a 9:30 or 10 am meet-up at the top of the South Ridge (formally Glades) Triple. Thoughts?


a later time (i.e. 9:30 or 10 per your suggestion) for the official meet up would help if there were stragglers, folks running late, etc. that way the group wasn't waiting for people. perhaps an early KBL meetup time for those that want to get there early and then a later glades triple meetup time as the "official" time? i dunno. honestly, despite my earlier joke about gettng up early, if folks want to ski some good snow before the place gets mobbed, i'd suggest getting their as close to opening time as possible. even on a weekday the place is dangerous that early in the season.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2006)

Greg said:


> Drink two less beers and go to bed an hour earlier the night before. You'll be fine...



Not much of a drinker, so I don't think that's the problem...   I'll definitely be going to be as early as my family allows!



riverc0il said:


> a later time (i.e. 9:30 or 10 per your suggestion) for the official meet up would help if there were stragglers, folks running late, etc. that way the group wasn't waiting for people. perhaps an early KBL meetup time for those that want to get there early and then a later glades triple meetup time as the "official" time? i dunno. honestly, despite my earlier joke about gettng up early, if folks want to ski some good snow before the place gets mobbed, i'd suggest getting their as close to opening time as possible. even on a weekday the place is dangerous that early in the season.



I agree about the slightly later meet up time, some folks may even have a longer drive time than us.  If we manage to make it up there early enough for your early meet up time then I'm game for that too.  Just remember that you're gonna have to take it easy on us because _some_ of us haven't been on snow yet this year...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 28, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Just remember that you're gonna have to take it easy on us because _some_ of us haven't been on snow yet this year...


 
Excuses, excuses


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Just remember that you're gonna have to take it easy on us because _some_ of us haven't been on snow yet this year...


yea, but i have only skied three runs, so i don't have that much more time on snow than any one else


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2006)

An initial meet-up at KBL, say 9:00 am and then a second "synch-up" at the top of the Triple around 10 am or 10:30 am sounds like a really good plan. So far, I'm pretty confident I can identify most of the folks going so we should be able to all hook up at some point.

Here's the list that have confirmed. Definites:

Me
bvibert
JimG.
thetrailboss
riverc0il
2knees
Grassi21
roark
Marc
Sky521
BeanoNYC
MichaelJ

Maybes include:

ALLSKIING
highpeaksdrifter
dmc


----------



## awf170 (Oct 28, 2006)

How much are lift tickets?  Any deals out there?


----------



## Marc (Oct 28, 2006)

C'mon, don't be softies, everyone.  I was first at the Cannon outting, and that was a 3 hour drive for me.  Pretty sure I was there by 7:45.


I'll be up as early as anyone is game.  Just give me a time.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 28, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'll be up as early as anyone is game.  Just give me a time.


Well to be there at 8:30 I will have to be on the road at 1:30 am...sounds good:grin:


----------



## roark (Oct 28, 2006)

awf170 said:


> How much are lift tickets?  Any deals out there?


I don't recall what the Warren Miller shwag was near you, but for the Lebanon showing it includes a free mid-week ticket to K.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay count me in, I will leave my dad's house at 6:00am which should put me there by 8:45am. I plan to stay until around 2pm and make my way down to the BBPJ ferry.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll be there but probably around 11ish.  Wow...I've been doing some very minor lurking this week and it looks like this thing is coming together.  Those of us with a41's can work out meeting up with peeps w/o them.  Then we can get them the 20% discount off the ticket.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 28, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Okay count me in, I will leave my dad's house at 6:00am which should put me there by 8:45am. I plan to stay until around 2pm and make my way down to the BBPJ ferry.



Warren too?


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 28, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Warren too?


 
No unfortunately not, as he has to go to school. Originally we planned to go up that weekend for my birthday, but it will be fun to meet up with all of you gentlemen. My father lives a mile from the M.A border so I am quite a bit away from home during the week to get Warren.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 28, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> No unfortunately not, as he has to go to school. Originally we planned to go up that weekend for my birthday, but it will be fun to meet up with all of you gentlemen. My father lives a mile from the M.A border so I am quite a bit away from home during the week to get Warren.



Too bad...He's a great kid.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 28, 2006)

roark said:


> I don't recall what the Warren Miller shwag was near you, but for the Lebanon showing it includes a free mid-week ticket to K.



But that is after our gathering....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 28, 2006)

Anyone planning on spending the night and skiing Saturday as well?  I'm considering it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2006)

Awesome! A ton of interest here. Start thinking *COLD *everybody!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 28, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Anyone planning on spending the night and skiing Saturday as well?  I'm considering it.



Well, I spend everynight near the mountain :wink: :lol:  So I think maybe a second round may be in order....we'll see.  I am 30 miles from K-Mart.


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 28, 2006)

I might spend thursday night at Killington so that I am not so tired for the drive back home on friday night. My wife would like me back home for the weekend.


----------



## roark (Oct 28, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> But that is after our gathering....


Heh, whoops


----------



## andyzee (Oct 28, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Anyone planning on spending the night and skiing Saturday as well? I'm considering it.


 
I won't be able to ski Friday, but should be there Saturday.


----------



## Marc (Oct 28, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Anyone planning on spending the night and skiing Saturday as well?  I'm considering it.



Hey Beano, me too.  I'll probably stay at the Trojan in Ludlow.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 28, 2006)

Marc said:


> Hey Beano, me too. I'll probably stay at the Trojan in Ludlow.


 
OK, to easy!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 28, 2006)

Marc said:


> Hey Beano, me too.  I'll probably stay at the Trojan in Ludlow.



Why so far away, Marc?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 28, 2006)

andyzee said:


> OK, to easy!



I saw that too....    Must be embarrassing to own that place...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2006)

marc is a fellow penny pincher, nice! beano, the trojan is a hostel with beds on the cheap. when i lived in MA, i always kept trying to arrange a stay the trojan but it is not ideally located for many decent areas. if i had to drive more than an hour from a hostel to a ski area, i would rather just drive home and come back the next day.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 28, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> marc is a fellow penny pincher, nice! beano, the trojan is a hostel with beds on the cheap. when i lived in MA, i always kept trying to arrange a stay the trojan but it is not ideally located for many decent areas. if i had to drive more than an hour from a hostel to a ski area, i would rather just drive home and come back the next day.



Thanks...I had just googled trojan and figured that out. 23 bucks isn't a bad deal at all.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 28, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Thanks...I had just googled trojan and figured that out. 23 bucks isn't a bad deal at all.


 
This time year, hotels aren't a bad deal though, maybe not 23, but possibly 45-55 and closer to the mountain.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 28, 2006)

andyzee said:


> This time year, hotels aren't a bad deal though, maybe not 23, but possibly 45-55 and closer to the mountain.



Yeah...I'm thinking North Star or Inn at 6 Mountains...this way I can have some cocktails and not worry about driving....hmmm Cascade too.  Any ideas on where we'll apres?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2006)

andyzee said:


> This time year, hotels aren't a bad deal though, maybe not 23, but possibly 45-55 and closer to the mountain.


yea, not a bad deal. only twice as expesive as a hostel or a round trip tank of gas


----------



## andyzee (Oct 28, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> yea, not a bad deal. only twice as expesive as a hostel or a round trip tank of gas


 

This be true, just throwing it out there. If he has another person, it works out.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2006)

andyzee said:


> This be true, just throwing it out there. If he has another person, it works out.


true that about having a second person.


----------



## Marc (Oct 29, 2006)

You couldn't figure out I'm cheap, Steve, from my other posts trying to bum equipment off Austin and you??

Yeah I like the Trojan, it's about 30-40 min. from K so I stay there a lot when I ski up there.  For the price it's one of the cleaner hostels, plus I find it inviting because it is part of an old 18th or 19th century house.

Have yet to stay at Turn of River, I'm going to have to check that out, but I imagine it stays pretty full.  It's much easier to get a room at the Trojan, esp if you call ahead to make sure the guy is actually going to be there!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 29, 2006)

turn of river is great. i have stayed there mid-week and the place was so empty, they were partnering up bunk people and giving them regular rooms instead of the bunks in the basement. i imagine the place is a zoo on the weekend, but that is the way that area is. if you are in the gorham area, i highly recommend hikers paradise which never really fills up even on the weekends. mostly mount washington climbers there but you get a few skiers.


----------



## Marc (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice, I'll have to try it.  Last time we went up to ski Attitash, we stayed at the Cranmore Lodge and I wasn't all that impressed.  $30 I believe.... the hostel itself was dingy, although that did include breakfast in the inn which was good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, folks it appears that it *it MAY be snowing at Killington!*  :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, folks it appears that it *it MAY be snowing at Killington!* :beer:


 
Nah, look more like r***.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2006)

*More to suggest* that it might be snowing up there.  :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> *More to suggest* that it might be snowing up there. :wink:


 
I stand corrected.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be driving by Killington this afternoon and will report back.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2006)

MichaelJ said:


> I'll be driving by Killington this afternoon and will report back.


 
Be careful 

/o.exa.kbtv.sn.y.0007.000000t0000z- 061030t0200z/ Eastern Chittenden- Eastern Addison-eastern Rutland- Including The Cities Of...underhill... Bristol...ripton... East Wallingford... Killington 335 Am Est Sun Oct 29 2006 

...snow Advisory In Effect Until 9 Pm Est This Evening... 
The National Weather Service In Burlington Has Issued A Snow Advisory...which Is In Effect Until 9 Pm Est This Evening. The Advisory Is For Eastern Portions Of Chittenden...addison And Rutland Counties Of Vermont...along The Western Slopes Of The Green Mountains. 
Occasional Rain Showers Will Change To Periods Of Snow Showers Today. Periods Of Snow Showers...along With Windy Conditions...will Continue Through The Day... With Accumulations Of 3 To 5 Inches Expected By Late This Evening. The Highest Snow Accumulations Will Occur Above 1000 Feet. Snow Showers Will Gradually Taper Off Tonight. A Snow Advisory Means That Periods Of Snow Will Cause Travel Difficulties Due To Snow Covered Roads And Limited Visibilities. Use Caution While Driving.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 29, 2006)

Marc said:


> Nice, I'll have to try it.  Last time we went up to ski Attitash, we stayed at the Cranmore Lodge and I wasn't all that impressed.  $30 I believe.... the hostel itself was dingy, although that did include breakfast in the inn which was good.



Awesome stuff guys.  I plan on some solo trips on the cheap this year. I'm bookmarking these sites...any other suggestions?  Maybe we should make a new thread out of this.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 29, 2006)

we may have a decent shot at the 10th.

read the 14th post here.


http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13354


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2006)

2knees said:


> we may have a decent shot at the 10th.
> 
> read the 14th post here.
> 
> ...


I think very good:



			
				spinmaster said:
			
		

> Opening the weekend of Nov. 4 would be a stretch ... but stranger things have happened. It just depends on how cold it gets. If the temps cooperate and we can blow a ton of snow, then there will be a snowballs chance in hell. But if the temps are marginal, it will take longer to get things covered. All told, we will open with top-to-bottom skiing served by the K-1 Gondola as soon as we can. I am holding out for sometime during the week of Nov. 6.
> The NWS forecast is for an evevation of 3,132 - which is about midway between K-1 Lodge and Killington Peak. So far it has pretty much been dead on:
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...lat=43.182917&smap=1&mp=0&map.x=132&map.y=101


"spinmaster" is Tom Horrocks from Killington marketing department. Keep your fingers crossed folks. Tom knows about our plans and even hopes to make some turns with us if this thing all pans out.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks, Andyzee. It was indeed vicious up here today. We watched a tree come down, and plenty more were scattered on the roads. There were occasional whiteouts in the Killington parking lot, and the wind through the passes was fierce.

But it did, indeed, snow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2006)

MichaelJ said:


> Thanks, Andyzee. It was indeed vicious up here today. We watched a tree come down, and plenty more were scattered on the roads. There were occasional whiteouts in the Killington parking lot, and the wind through the passes was fierce.
> 
> But it did, indeed, snow.



*That is SWWWEEEETTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Oct 29, 2006)

No, Thank you!!!!



MichaelJ said:


> Thanks, Andyzee. It was indeed vicious up here today. We watched a tree come down, and plenty more were scattered on the roads. There were occasional whiteouts in the Killington parking lot, and the wind through the passes was fierce.
> 
> But it did, indeed, snow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 29, 2006)

Greg said:


> You'll be there...with that big happy ski morning grin of yours...



I have you all beat.  I will leave Southbury at 4 am!  So worth it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I have you all beat.  I will leave Southbury at 4 am!  So worth it.



Looking forward to meeting you, Grassi.  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I have you all beat.  I will leave Southbury at 4 am!  So worth it.



Nahhh. To make our meeting place, you should be fine leaving at 4:20 am. PM sent.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2006)

Greg said:


> Nahhh. To make our meeting place, you should be fine leaving at 4:20 am. PM sent.



Dude....leaving at 4:20...better make it 4:30am.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:wink:

:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 29, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Dude....leaving at 4:20...better make it 4:30am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4:20 is fine with me. I hate being late.  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2006)

After Wednesday, the *forecast* looks awesome for round the clock snowmaking! A solid list of definites:

Me
bvibert
JimG.
thetrailboss
riverc0il
2knees
Grassi21
roark
Marc
Sky521
BeanoNYC
MichaelJ
loafer89

This is one helluva way to kick off the AZ gatherings for the 2006-07 ski season! :beer:

Keep thinking *COLD* everyone! I'm so pumped. This has been on my mind since early last week!


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2006)

Daytime *Highs *Thursday through Sunday: 25*F!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> Daytime *Highs *Thursday through Sunday: 25*F!


 
Where'd you get this forcast?


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Where'd you get this forcast?



http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...blat=43.182917&smap=1&mp=0&map.x=140&map.y=97

Friday through Sunday actually. Thursday's high is forecasted to be 33. Still decent.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2006)

Damn, this Saturday is starting to sound like a good possibility!


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Damn, this Saturday is starting to sound like a good possibility!



That would be great, but I doubt it. Hopefully by the middle of next week.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> That would be great, but I doubt it. Hopefully by the middle of next week.


 

Considering going up even if it means hiking. This way I could start getting stuff up to the ski house and drop the skis off at Basin Ski for a tune.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2006)

I found this sweet pic to get you all pumped:






Now if the mountain would only look like _that _on the 10th!  :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats a great shot of K!!! One of the best I have seen.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> I found this sweet pic to get you all pumped:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man everytime i see a shot like that i cant help but think what couldve been if they didnt cut that abomination known as double dipper.


----------



## thebigo (Oct 30, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Greg
> I found this sweet pic to get you all pumped:
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get this from. I would love to make it my wallpaper.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2006)

thebigo said:


> Where did you get this from. I would love to make it my wallpaper.



Yes, I probably should give credit:

http://www.balloonsofvermont.com

Awesome pic. A Google image search pulled it up.


----------



## thebigo (Oct 30, 2006)

To further add to the excitement check out the pics posted on killington.com

http://www.killington.com/igallery.html


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2006)

thebigo said:


> To further add to the excitment check out the pics posted on killington.com
> 
> http://www.killington.com/igallery.html



Yup. Chatting about it here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/10841-killington-fires-up-guns.html


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 30, 2006)

2knees said:


> man everytime i see a shot like that i cant help but think what couldve been if they didnt cut that abomination known as double dipper.



I think I missed something. What would have been?


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> I think I missed something. What would have been?


I think 2knees must mean the fact that Dipper is a wide straight down the fall line boulevard-type trail. I think Double Dipper was always there since I've been skiing K (1995), but perhaps it's been widened. I do recall some decent trees skier's left the last time I skied there (2001 or 2002)...


----------



## 2knees (Oct 30, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> I think I missed something. What would have been?




Just thinking they could've expanded the canyon area in a better way then cutting a superhighway and wrecking big dipper.  Maybe could've cut one or two old style narrow runs that would be less susceptible to all the wind that area gets.  I've skied dd all of once in my whole life.  It has zero personality and doesn't appeal to me at all.  Just my .02 on it.


----------



## Marc (Oct 30, 2006)

2knees said:


> Just thinking they could've expanded the canyon area in a better way then cutting a superhighway and wrecking big dipper.  Maybe could've cut one or two old style narrow runs that would be less susceptible to all the wind that area gets.  I've skied dd all of once in my whole life.  It has zero personality and doesn't appeal to me at all.  Just my .02 on it.



I agree.  I love the one right next to it, is that downdraft?  That trail is full of character.  Apparently the runout was much more fun before double dipper?


I don't htink I"ve skied it either.  I keep waiting for the glad off to the side of it to open.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 30, 2006)

Monday morning had the salt trucks and plows busy on the access road with some sweet sights beyond!


----------



## Marc (Oct 31, 2006)

Oooh... my.

It cain't come soon enuff...


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 31, 2006)

Marc said:


> I agree.  I love the one right next to it, is that downdraft?  That trail is full of character.  Apparently the runout was much more fun before double dipper?
> 
> 
> I don't htink I"ve skied it either.  I keep waiting for the glad off to the side of it to open.



I've skied DD a lot less ever since that guy got killed on it 2 years ago.  It's only fun after a dump or in April.

Marc - Downdraft is my fave trail in the canyon.  Also the trees skiers right are decent (did I say that out loud?)


----------



## 2knees (Oct 31, 2006)

Marc said:


> I agree.  I love the one right next to it, is that downdraft?  That trail is full of character.  Apparently the runout was much more fun before double dipper?
> 
> 
> I don't htink I"ve skied it either.  I keep waiting for the glad off to the side of it to open.



yeah  downdraft is a great trail.  Rarely groomed unlike its neighbor cascade. It used to be the late season trail too.  The headwall used to be a blast in may.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2006)

Just looked at my calendar and realized I have a vacation day that is not slated for anything. So, count me in.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 31, 2006)

And the headcount grows.  Good stuff!


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Just looked at my calendar and realized I have a vacation day that is not slated for anything. So, count me in.



That's it. Now we're definitely jinxed, and they won't open on or before the 10th.......thanks alout Andy... :roll:






Seriously, welcome aboard. Will you have the helmet cam?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2006)

Greg said:


> That's it. Now we're definitely jinxed, and they won't open on or before the 10th.......thanks alout Andy... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Two words for you pal  . I didn't see the last line until I was about to respond. 

Yeah, I'll bring the cam, but have to figure that there will be limited terrain and footage.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Just looked at my calendar and realized I have a vacation day that is not slated for anything. So, count me in.



Now you're talking!  Make sure you bring all your different socks, we gots some time trials to perform.... 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/9903-dumbest-question-2006-a.html#post107866


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Now you're talking! Make sure you bring all your different socks, we gots some time trials to perform....
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/9903-dumbest-question-2006-a.html#post107866


 
Always have my socks. Hey with the exception of my wife and possibly Marc, I'm not seeing any women in the list. What's the matter with this motely crew :-? Ski Diva, Thaller1, Zook? Zowi? NJChick? Any girls? Don't let Marc scare you gals, he's harmless. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 31, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Always have my socks. Hey with the exception of my wife and possibly Marc, I'm not seeing any women in the list. What's the matter with this motely crew :-? Zook? Zowi? NJChick? Don't let Marc scare you gals, he's harmless. :lol:



My wife laughed when I told her what time we are meeting up in CT.  She can't get out of work anyway... :-(

andy, what time are you planning on hitting the road?  That has to be some ride.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> My wife laughed when I told her what time we are meeting up in CT. She can't get out of work anyway... :-(
> 
> andy, what time are you planning on hitting the road? That has to be some ride.


 
I'll leave Thursday after work and get a hotel room. They're pretty cheap this time of year.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Always have my socks.



Yeah, but you need to bring different socks so we can see if the ones with the L and R make you fast... :roll:  :lol:



> Hey with the exception of my wife and possibly Marc, I'm not seeing any women in the list. What's the matter with this motely crew :-? Zook? Zowi? NJChick? Don't let Marc scare you gals, he's harmless. :lol:



Maybe we don't like girls.... EEEEEEWWWWWW..... They have cooties!!!!! uke:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 31, 2006)

*I am in!!!*I will be there early Fri am


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> *I am in!!!*I will be there early Fri am


 
OK, you've inherited the jinx. 




bvibert said:


> Yeah, but you need to bring different socks so we can see if the ones with the L and R make you fast... :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Maybe we don't like girls.... EEEEEEWWWWWW..... They have cooties!!!!! uke:


 
Damn, and people call me weird! 

(forgot the smilie)


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm a little jealous. Stupid finance exam. I already didn't much like this professor, now I have another reason.


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2006)

Looking *really good* Thursday through Tuesday right now. Keeping thinking *COLD *folks!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 1, 2006)

Plans thus far as posted by Spinmaster on KZone(I still like SpinmasterK better)  :



			
				spinmaster said:
			
		

> Right now, we're turing the guns on early Thursday morning. From there on out, we'll see how snowmaking production goes as we head to an opening. But as of now, don't bet on Tuesday, more than likely later in the week.


----------



## zook (Nov 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Always have my socks. Hey with the exception of my wife and possibly Marc, I'm not seeing any women in the list. What's the matter with this motely crew :-? Ski Diva, Thaller1, Zook? Zowi? NJChick? Any girls? Don't let Marc scare you gals, he's harmless. :lol:



Marc? Scare us? Naaaah  

The outing sound really great. I'd love to join you, however, there are three small obstacles:

1. Work
2. I don't drive, so I would need a ride 
3. I may have a trip planned for that weekend (11th and 12th) to Virginia

First one is a small problem, as I have some vacation days left. It's two others that I'll need to work out. I'm thinking that next weekend (18-19) is more likely for me to start my season.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 1, 2006)

zook said:


> Marc? Scare us? Naaaah
> 
> The outing sound really great. I'd love to join you, however, there are three small obstacles:
> 
> ...


 

Well, you're always welcome to hitch a ride with me and my wife. You would just need to get to Jersey by 6:30-7 pm on Thursday


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Well, you're always welcome to hitch a ride with me and my wife. You would just need to get to Jersey by 6:30-7 pm on Thursday



Yeah Zook, I can even pick you up .  The only considerations would be that I'm leaving my return "open ended" and may be back home, late Sunday.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 1, 2006)

Zook, you would just have to promise to stay away from bvibert, he doesn't like girls


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Zook, you would just have to promise to stay away from bvibert, he doesn't like girls



Yucky!!


----------



## zook (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks andyzee and Beano. Now I just need to take care of item #3 and I might take one of you up on that offer 

Andyzee - are you going to stay there till Sunday, too? 

I could probably go for a day or two max. Any other way to get there or back (bus, etc?)


----------



## zook (Nov 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Zook, you would just have to promise to stay away from bvibert, he doesn't like girls



With such a crowd I don't think this will be a problem


----------



## andyzee (Nov 1, 2006)

zook said:


> Thanks andyzee and Beano. Now I just need to take care of item #3 and I might take one of you up on that offer
> 
> Andyzee - are you going to stay there till Sunday, too?
> 
> I could probably go for a day or two max. Any other way to get there or back (bus, etc?)


 
I believe a train or bus would leave from Rutland, but if you're limited, no problem, we can come back Saturday afternoon/evening. May not be able to take 3 days of skiing this early in the season anyway.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2006)

I mentioned this in the Wed/Thurs snowmaking thread, but the forecast looks great with a few inches of snow/ice possible tonight and tomorrow! And that icey base will freeze right up right before 3-4 days of round-the-clock snowmaking temps! Even the Monday and Tuesday highs of 33 look okay for snowmaking at night! Things are falling right into place so far. 9 days folks!!! Keep thinking *COLD*!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2006)

Greg said:


> I mentioned this in the Wed/Thurs snowmaking thread, but the forecast looks great with a few inches of snow/ice possible tonight and tomorrow! And that icey base will freeze right up right before 3-4 days of round-the-clock snowmaking temps! Even the Monday and Tuesday highs of 33 look okay for snowmaking at night! Things are falling right into place so far. 9 days folks!!! Keep thinking *COLD*!



Powderfreak thinks it may even be more than a few inches...

http://firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=2341


			
				powderfreak on firsttracksonline.com said:
			
		

> ...the Killington area looks to be ground zero for a quick 4-7" snowfall (from RT4 to the summit) between 4-5am to 12-1pm Thursday...



:beer:


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Powderfreak thinks it may even be more than a few inches...
> 
> http://firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=2341
> 
> ...



Yeah - The NWS forecasts add up to 2-5". Either way, great news.


----------



## nelsapbm (Nov 1, 2006)

If I don't end up Xmas shopping that Friday, I may head down to K. The 10th is a holiday (for State & Muni workers anyway), so I would expect it to be fairly busy.


----------



## Marc (Nov 1, 2006)

Aside from the leg humping thing, and really am quite harmless.



Unless of course you're within a 50 foot radius of me while I'm skiing.  In which case I'm downright hazardous.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2006)

Marc said:


> Unless of course you're within a 50 foot radius of me while I'm skiing.  In which case I'm downright hazardous.



Please... Based on your avatar and the Cannon vid from last year, it seems to me you're a pretty damn good skier. I guess you want to set a low expectation so when we all see you ripping, we'll have trouble believing it's you. No worries though; your stench will confirm it...


----------



## Marc (Nov 1, 2006)

Greg said:


> Please... Based on your avatar and the Cannon vid from last year, it seems to me you're a pretty damn good skier. I guess you want to set a low expectation so when we all see you ripping, we'll have trouble believing it's you. No worries though; your stench will confirm it...



Ha!  So that's why everyone keeps telling me I ski faster than stink.

Plus, you've never seen me in moguls.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2006)

Marc said:


> Plus, you've never seen me in moguls.


Hopefully there will be some nice lines where you can practice!


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's a reminder of what went down in 2004:

http://news.alpinezone.com/1933/

Snowmaking commenced on Nov. 3, and opening day ended up being Nov. 9. I don't remember if they went round-the-clock for six days, but they did push the initial anticipated opening of the 8th back to the 9th so there must have been a warm-up at some point (http://news.alpinezone.com/1944/).

Anyway, if they can get going tomorrow morning (Nov. 2) we're a day ahead of where we were in 2004 so I still think opening on or before the 10th is possible.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 1, 2006)

Zook - you can grab an Amtrak train right in downtown Rutland, 15 minutes from Killington. The Ethan Allen Express goes by way of Albany and is 5-1/2 hours to NYC.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 1, 2006)

I put this in the skiing and snowboarding forum, but since it'll effect this trip figured I might well put here as well. This from spinmasterK on KZone:



			
				spinmaster said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way ... we're going to be making snow tonight and for the next five days so the report will be changed in the morning and updated daily from here on out. Plus, I'll have more photos too!
> Now do we all feel better?


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

NOAA is predicting a significant weather pattern change with an inland running storm track next week (rain) and much warmer temperatures by midweek. I think that I will go up on the 7th if Killington is opened and the forecast holds for next week.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

*Not looking good right now...*

Check *this out*:



			
				spinmaster said:
			
		

> 9:00 a.m. -p Currently 24 degrees at the Mixing Bowl and we have 155 guns on line covering Rime, Reason, Goat Path, Killink & MTS.
> Now the plan moving forward is that will will continue to make snow at the top of the mountain through this weekend. Due to the latest weather forecast which has warm temperatures and a chance of r**n for Tuesday and Wednesday, we will not be making snow from mid-mountain down. Check Matt Noyes weather discussion for a full explanation: http://www.mattnoyes.net/
> The Million $ Question: We will attempt to cover the bottom of the mountain in order to provide top-to-bottom skiing when the next snowmaking weather window opens. As of today though, that doesn't look too promising until the week of Nov. 13th.



That is wicked lame. I am pissed. They could open Wed-Fri of next week if they wanted to. They did it in 2004 after 5-6 days of snowmaking...

I'm still holding out hope. Perhaps this is a matter of under-promise / over-deliver? I doubt it, but you never know... Plus the weather pattern can change...

Keep the positive vibes people. And maybe something else will open that could be a contigency plan. I am determined to ski on the 10th!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 3, 2006)

That news just made me sick!! I am in to a contigency plan... Somebody will be open by the 10th.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> That news just made me sick!! I am in to a contigency plan... Somebody will be open by the 10th.



Enter Win and the mighty Sugarbush..? 

Seriously though Killington, break out the trucks if you have to. Pipe-dream, I know...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 3, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> That news just made me sick!! I am in to a contigency plan... Somebody will be open by the 10th.



Same here.  I've already requested the day off.

Don't forget about mighty Woodbury.  We can BBQ at my place in Southbury afterwards....  just kidding about Woodbury.  I'm willing to BBQ anytime.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> Check *this out*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

100% in agreement, very lame on the part of Killington, but expected with a company on a tight budget. At least they could open with the gondola/truck method if they wanted to, but they have made it clear they do not.

At the very least I may go to Woodbury with Warren, perhaps on sunday.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> That news just made me sick!!


For as extremely excited and distracted I've been for the past 12 days, I've now done a complete 180. Sick is right. I feel like vomiting...  uke: I don't know why I do this to myself every year...

What really sucks about it is they're not even going to blow snow at the lower elevations so even if the warm-up doesn't happen or is only a slight warm-up, or the storm track changes (we're 4-5 days out folks!), we're still outta luck. I'm beside myself.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 3, 2006)

talk about a kick to the nuts.  I was all hyped up for this until i saw dave's post on killingtonzone last night. I thought maybe, just maybe, it was an under promise/over deliver thing like greg said.   that doesnt appear to be the case though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 3, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> 100% in agreement, very lame on the part of Killington, but expected with a company on a tight budget. At least they could open with the gondola/truck method if they wanted to, but they have made it clear they do not.
> 
> At the very least I may go to Woodbury with Warren, perhaps on sunday.



Now you have me thinking.  I'm ten minutes away and jonesing real bad.  Maybe I'll take a ride this weekend. 

How bad is that rope tow?


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2006)

Damn, suck, etc.


We need another mini ice age already.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

2knees said:


> talk about a kick to the nuts


Yep. That about sums it up...



Grassi21 said:


> Now you have me thinking.  I'm ten minutes away and jonesing real bad.  Maybe I'll take a ride this weekend.
> 
> How bad is that rope tow?



http://forums.alpinezone.com/10946-woodbury-open-4pm-today.html

Never done it.

Okay, folks - let's re-group. I would be on board to just about any lift-serviced skiing within say a 4.5 hour drive. Maybe there will be other options? Sugarbush, Mount Snow, Hunter, Jiminy (very unlikely) are all places I would consider. Maybe even Sunday River, but I would probably need to head up Thursday night and crash somewhere.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> Maybe there will be other options? Sugarbush, Mount Snow, Hunter, Jiminy (very unlikely) are all places I would consider. Maybe even Sunday River, but I would probably need to head up Thursday night and crash somewhere.



I'm down for almost anything.  I would have to pass on anything that requires an overnight stay.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

I say we stick with Killington on the 10th and have a contingency plan in place, not sure what. I wouldn't want to waste a vacation day on Woodbury, Sugarbush is not planing on opening before the 18th, maybe Bellyeare?


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

I think that it might be in our best interest to try to get together early next week before the predicted warmup and rain chances (tuesday night - thursday) come through. I can get out on tuesday if needed. Anyone that is opened at that point would have fresh snow surfaces and active snowmaking.

Just my 0.2 worth


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I say we stick with Killington on the 10th and have a contingency plan in place, not sure what. I wouldn't want to waste a vacation day on Woodbury, Sugarbush is not planing on opening before the 18th, maybe Bellyeare?


 
Belleayre says they will open on November 11th.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I say we stick with Killington on the 10th and have a contingency plan in place, not sure what. I wouldn't want to waste a vacation day on Woodbury, Sugarbush is not planing on opening before the 18th, maybe Bellyeare?


If they're not making snow this weekend on the lower elevations, and the truck option is not on the table, we're outta luck for sure. I would bite on a trip to any of the Catskill areas.



loafer89 said:


> I think that it might be in our best interest to try to get together early next week before the predicted warmup and rain chances (tuesday night - thursday) come through. I can get out on tuesday if needed. Anyone that is opened at that point would have fresh snow surfaces and active snowmaking.


Not sure I can swing it. But feel free to fire up a new thread here in T&E and propose something...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 3, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I say we stick with Killington on the 10th and have a contingency plan in place, not sure what. I wouldn't want to waste a vacation day on Woodbury, Sugarbush is not planing on opening before the 18th, maybe Bellyeare?


I think K is out..They don't even have the guns on the lower part of the mountain.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

So here is what I think:  

1).  For this outing, some folks have already made arrangements for Killington.  So it is best that we stick with Killington.  That said, other people can plan other outings at different places.  

2).  Re: Date.  I think we should stick with the 10th but have a back-up date in mind.  Again folks can get together on their own, but for this event we should try to make arrangements that meet most folk's goals.  FWIW Fridays and weekends (I know, I know) are probably the best for most.  

3).  I'd keep the optimism.  Many folks are relying on national sources, like Accuweather, which may not be as accurate.  We won't know what the weather will be until the day after.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

Now speaking for me.  Time and $$$$ are tight.  I have a lot of $$$ invested in Burke and ASC resorts.  Unless I have a free ticket elsewhere, this is where I will be.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

I just called Bretton Woods and the lady that I spoke to said there is no chance of them opening before next weekend.  Not that I want to drive 300 miles for a green trail.

My gut says that Sugarbush may be our best bet since they seem to like using lifts (what a novel idea) to access higher ski terrain.

Honestly at this point I feel like cutting my ASC pass in half, they are very frustrating.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

My bad, I just read that Sugarbush will not open before the 18th.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> My bad, I just read that Sugarbush will not open before the 18th.



That's what I was just about to say....SB is NOT going to be opening anytime soon.  It's a function of the same weather and the same $$$ restraints.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> 2).  Re: Date.  I think we should stick with the 10th but have a back-up date in mind.  Again folks can get together on their own, but for this event we should try to make arrangements that meet most folk's goals.  FWIW Fridays and weekends (I know, I know) are probably the best for most.


I'm kinda shot after the 10th until December. I might be able to do a Sunday, or maybe the Saturday after Thanksgiving, but Friday, the 17th is definitely out.



thetrailboss said:


> 3).  I'd keep the optimism.  Many folks are relying on national sources, like Accuweather, which may not be as accurate.  We won't know what the weather will be until the day after.


Tell that to Killington. They're not making snow down low. That means no opening, bottom-line.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> Tell that to Killington. They're not making snow down low. That means no opening, bottom-line.



Well, I'm not so sure about that.  I think it is a function of the weather (which we can't really control....well, we can, but I'm not going there.... :wink: ). 

I also think if the demand was high enough things may change.  Any word on Sunday River?


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

I am closing earlier on my house than we expected because the commute is killing me. We plan to move out on the 17th, so that day is out for me.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 3, 2006)

If the 10th does not happen, I may just wait for hunter to open.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd keep the optimism. Many folks are relying on national sources, like Accuweather, which may not be as accurate. We won't know what the weather will be until the day after.


 
I thing that's the smartest thing.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, I'm not so sure about that.  I think it is a function of the weather (which we can't really control....well, we can, but I'm not going there.... :wink: ).
> 
> I also think if the demand was high enough things may change.  Any word on Sunday River?



That's what Tom and Dave posted on K-zone. Our only chance is trucking or downloading on the K1 somehow. Seems like a shame that all that snow that will be blown up top will just sit there, and no, I'm not driving 3:30 to hike it for a couple runs, although it did cross my mind...

SR is still up in the air. Probably the next most possible option...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, I'll be up there tomorrow hiking, I believe Marc is coming, anyone else?


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Well, I'll be up there tomorrow hiking, I believe Marc is coming, anyone else?



Sorry Andy, you're going to have to find someone else incredibly good looking over on kzone for your vid this time around.

Pretty sure I'm going to hit up Jay on Sunday instead...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

Marc said:


> Sorry Andy, you're going to have to find someone else incredibly good looking over on kzone for your vid this time around.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm going to hit up Jay on Sunday instead...


 

Have fun.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

Der....this just occurred to me. How's this for an option:

Run the K1 to the summit. Run the North Ridge Triple and open Rime/Reason, etc. To download, you hike back to the summit from the top of the North Ridge Triple to download on the K1. I would have absolutely no problem with that.  I doubt many early seasoners would. Market the opening as expert terrain only.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> Der....this just occurred to me. How's this for an option:
> 
> Run the K1 to the summit. Run the North Ridge Triple and open Rime/Reason, etc. To download, you hike back to the summit from the top of the North Ridge Triple to download on the K1. I would have absolutely no problem with that. I doubt many early seasoners would. Market the opening as expert terrain only.


 

Sounds great! Now all you have to do is talk Killington into it :smash:


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

This works as well:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 3, 2006)

The good old days.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 3, 2006)

You don't throw anything away, do you Loaf?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

I still don't understand why they have a fear, re: downloading.  Sugarbush does it.  Killington used to be king of the early and late season...and they made $$$$.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

I wonder if the truck thing was some sort of liability for them. The K1 eliminates that and it's only a short hike back to the summit from the glades area.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> I wonder if the truck thing was some sort of liability for them. The K1 eliminates that and it's only a short hike back to the summit from the glades area.


 
The truck ride was required for both lift methods, and was bumpy as hell. The hike back from the top of the Glades triple would not be too bad by taking High Traverse, which is fairly level.

Killington fouled up their early season skiing in 1998 with the K-1 gondola. I would rather see a chairlift back in it's place, but that will never happen.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> The hike back from the top of the Glades triple would not be too bad by taking High Traverse, which is fairly level.



So, there you go. You market the opening as "Expert Terrain with some hiking required".


----------



## 2knees (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> So, there you go. You market the opening as "Expert Terrain with some hiking required".




which wouldnt even remotely be a stretch for them as they almost always had "some walking required" posted for late season skiing.  why should fall be any different.  I've walked down the superstar headwall, the downdraft headwall, the bottom of superstar, walked a while to get back to the old killington double.  Whats the big deal about hiking a little bit to go back UP?????  and i dont particulary care for hiking in ski boots but i'd shell out full price just for the chance to do just this.  

hear that killington  FULL PRICE.   No pass here.  I'm a money generatin, cafeteria food eatin, bar beer drinkin customer.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 3, 2006)

2knees said:


> hear that killington  FULL PRICE.   No pass here.  I'm a money generatin, cafeteria food eatin, bar beer drinkin customer.


:lol: :lol: Funny man!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 3, 2006)

If all this speculation keeps up this thread will be as long as the Guess the Ski Area one. ;-)

I'm of the wait and see variety.  I respect the passionate discussion of this topic.  I also think many of you have presented realistic lift config/hiking options.  I'll just keep peaking at the weather report and hope for the best!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

I will confess that I am getting anxious now.  I hope that Spinmaster will come by and give us the scoop soon.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13490



"The truck will never return. However, that doesn't mean that other early-season options won't We are looking at them all."

a glimmer of hope perhaps?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

Damn you 2knees, I was just going to paste that in!  This is starting to turn into a real nail biter! 



2knees said:


> http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13490
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

That's interesting that he posted that. I just got off the phone with Tom and downloading right now doesn't seem to be an option, for a number of reasons. They discussed different options this morning (some pretty unique) but nothing seems feasible. At a minimum they would expect 1,000+ guests the day they open with downloading and logistically that's a nightmare. There are also rescue concerns. It's not really all that reasonable to haul somebody *up *the mountain and then stuff them in the gondola. But from Tom's post it seems like they might be considering something. I've given up on speculating. Time to wait and see as far as downloading goes, but I didn't get a good feeling based on the phone call.

They are *not* blowing snow on the lower elevations, at least not now. If the forecast changes they need 48-72 hours and 70 guns to blow enough snow down low to open top-to-bottom. If the forecast changes, they will do that, but even 28 degress doesn't get them there if it's 100% humidity. So with all that, 11/10 at Killington is a VERY long shot.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 3, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Damn you 2knees, I was just going to paste that in!  This is starting to turn into a real nail biter!




no kidding huh?  I'm on an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

I think I would not call this off until it is definite.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

OK guys, worst case we can get a couple of those snow cone machines get and...........


----------



## thebigo (Nov 3, 2006)

Why dont they blow the hell out of upper bunny buster and then open the upper snowdon poma with downloading on the cripple?

The lift capacity of the poma would maintain the snow surface. The line would be massive but who cares, were skiing.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

New item on SAC DAKINE Vertex Backpack - 1300 cu in, it carries skis


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

thebigo said:


> Why dont they blow the hell out of upper bunny buster and then open the upper snowdon poma with downloading on the cripple?
> 
> The lift capacity of the poma would maintain the snow surface. The line would be massive but who cares, were skiing.



Well, FWIW, they have considered a number of options. Any "brilliant" ideas that we come up with have likely been considered already. If they can come up with a feasilble downloading plan, they will do it, but the status right now is no opening.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

Again, we are all spinning our wheels and worrying about events that are occurring one week away.  Someone said that the 10th was "impossible."  However, that is one week away...one week's worth of weather, etc.  

Now if we were talking about this on Wednesday and were having the same discussion with the same factors, then yes, I'd say that Friday is not happening.  But the weather is constantly changing and is subject to change.  Anything can happen.  I think it is premature to be so doom and gloom at this point.  Maybe I'm wrong, but nothing is certain.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Again, we are all spinning our wheels and worrying about events that are occurring one week away.  Someone said that the 10th was "impossible."  However, that is one week away...one week's worth of weather, etc.
> 
> Now if we were talking about this on Wednesday and were having the same discussion with the same factors, then yes, I'd say that Friday is not happening.  But the weather is constantly changing and is subject to change.  Anything can happen.  I think it is premature to be so doom and gloom at this point.  Maybe I'm wrong, but nothing is certain.



This is exactly why I defer participation in guessing opening dates...it's like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're going to get.

I feel no different today than I did yesterday...the cold will come, snow will fall and will be made, I will ski soon.

Why not on 11/10?


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for your optimism, TTB. I hope you're right. My only concern is the lack of lower elevation snowmaking right now. I guess that could change.

Next year, I will take JimG's approach and refuse to plan or talk about this. My track record on early season Killington plans sucks. Notice my first sentence in this thread... It's all my fault!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> Thanks for your optimism, TTB. I hope you're right. My only concern is the lack of lower elevation snowmaking right now. I guess that could change.
> 
> Next year, I will take JimG's approach and refuse to plan or talk about this. My track record on early season Killington plans sucks. Notice my first sentence in this thread... It's all my fault!



I guess I am trying to be realistic.  It is tough.  I don't understand the lack of snowmaking down low either....unless the parent company has said, "we can't risk the $$$."  They don't have as much leverage any more.  People forget how much money it costs to run snowmaking systems.  I wanted to remind one poster in KZ who was going off about how "lame" it was that they were not blowing more.  I wanted to ask him if it was his money and his ski resort, would he do the same thing? 

But my point, to get back to it, is that we are worrying about stuff that is a week away and that we really can't do much about.  There is something that can be done, but again, we're not going there.... :wink:


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> I guess I am trying to be realistic.  It is tough.  I don't understand the lack of snowmaking down low either....unless the parent company has said, "we can't risk the $$$."  They don't have as much leverage any more.  People forget how much money it costs to run snowmaking systems.  I wanted to remind one poster in KZ who was going off about how "lame" it was that they were not blowing more.  I wanted to ask him if it was his money and his ski resort, would he do the same thing?


Tom did mention they have the budget for it. At this early point, they are being cautious though. They had to basically restart snowmaking operations last season *three *times, and it seems they are just a bit gun-shy at this early point. Another thing to consider is if they run the guns down low too, they lose capacity up top. Their goal is to put down a base up there that will stick around so they need to focus up high. Whether it gets cold or not next week will determine whether 11/10 can happen.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> Tom did mention they have the budget for it. At this early point, they are being cautious though. They had to basically restart snowmaking operations last season *three *times, and it seems they are just a bit gun-shy at this early point. Another thing to consider is if they run the guns down low too, they lose capacity up top. Their goal is to put down a base up there that will stick around so they need to focus up high. Whether it gets cold or not next week will determine whether 11/10 can happen.



Very good points and very good observations.  

This is a big reason why I like AZ.  We can get to the bottom of things and have a good conversation that is civil.  No yelling or name calling.  Just facts.  These facts explain in part why they are doing what they are doing.  

If I am not in Boston, I will be seriously tempted to hike for turns.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> So, there you go. You market the opening as "Expert Terrain with some hiking required".


 

In October of 1997 Killington tried something new and opened top to bottom with Header on Rams Head. I skied Killington October 26-27th of that year.

In October of 1998 Killington used the K-1 and a truck up and down Goat Path to the snow on Rime.

October of 1998 was the last time that I skied in October since they changed their policy to top to bottom skiing only. 1000 skiers a day with uploading and downloading would be a disaster and is unrealistic.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> That's it. Now we're definitely jinxed, and they won't open on or before the 10th.......thanks alout Andy... :roll:
> 
> Seriously, welcome aboard. Will you have the helmet cam?


 


Greg said:


> My track record on early season Killington plans sucks. Notice my first sentence in this thread... It's all my fault!


 
Just want this noted so that I don't get blamed for jinxing this.




thetrailboss said:


> This is a big reason why I like AZ.


 
Like you too!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

Is Sunday River in the meeting plan as an alternative to K-Mart next week?. It's a long haul for skiing, but at least they are making snow down to the base.

It's only a 4 1/2 hour drive for me:roll:


----------



## roark (Nov 3, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> Is Sunday River in the meeting plan as an alternative to K-Mart next week?. It's a long haul for skiing, but at least they are making snow down to the base.
> 
> It's only a 4 1/2 hour drive for me:roll:



Bob R and quite a few folks from the SR board will be at the River on Saturday the 11th.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/10831-nov-11th-sunday-river.html


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd consider Sunday River, but it would depend on how much terrain they have opened.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

loafer89 said:


> In October of 1997 Killington tried something new and opened top to bottom with Header on Rams Head. I skied Killington October 26-27th of that year.
> 
> In October of 1998 Killington used the K-1 and a truck up and down Goat Path to the snow on Rime.
> 
> October of 1998 was the last time that I skied in October since they changed their policy to top to bottom skiing only. 1000 skiers a day with uploading and downloading would be a disaster and is unrealistic.


Those days are over. You can thank this sue-happy society for that. Toooooo much liability.



andyzee said:


> I'd consider Sunday River, but it would depend on how much terrain they have opened.


Likewise. Does anybody know what the usual opening day terrain consists of? I might be down for SR on 11/10.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> Those days are over. You can thank this sue-happy society for that. Toooooo much liability.



Hold your horses there, chief.  AZ General Counsel here will say that it is not about liability.  In fact, I have not seen anything suggesting that.  

What has changed is the weather and, we've been dancing around it, the climate.  What has also changed is the economics and demand.  K-mart does not have as much $$$ to invest or lose if the weather goes south.  It also appears that the demand at Killington has grown to the point where they can't accomodate folks with anything but top-to-bottom, and even then it is tough.  I've skied top to bottom in early season and boy, there are a lot of folks for one run!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

I would be down for a visit to Sunday River on 11/7 if they are opened. NOAA forecast for Bethel right now is for rain 11/7 - 11/10:flame: :smash: :uzi:


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Hold your horses there, chief.  AZ General Counsel here will say that it is not about liability.  In fact, I have not seen anything suggesting that.


You cannot legally ride in the back of a pickup truck anymore. Tom indicated during our phone call that downloading with the current lift configuration is not feasible partly due to  insurance/liability concerns.



thetrailboss said:


> What has changed is the weather and, we've been dancing around it, the climate.


Global warming is to blame? :lol: I would be interested to see how the last two weeks of October 2006 compared to the average.



thetrailboss said:


> What has also changed is the economics and demand.  K-mart does not have as much $$$ to invest or lose if the weather goes south.  It also appears that the demand at Killington has grown to the point where they can't accomodate folks with anything but top-to-bottom, and even then it is tough.  I've skied top to bottom in early season and boy, there are a lot of folks for one run!


Well, they have the budget for it, but the risk of loosing coverage is not worth chancing. If the outlook next week remained cold, they would be open. Your demand point is probably spot on.

Beating a dead horse, but I thought this image someone posted on K-zone was very interesting:







Based on that, the hike back up to the K1 from the Glades area is roughly 400 linear feet. Certainly navigable for any "expert" skier...


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 3, 2006)

I did the truck for quite a few seasons and I must admitt that I felt unsafe quite a few times standing up in the back of an open truck holding on to my ski's and poles while trying to keep my balance on a bouncing truck.

Okemo used one of their shuttle buses to get you to the base of the Northstar Express back in the 90's, but they have Lower Mountain Road to drive up which is gentle.

If Sunday River does open by 11/7 I will go, but I do not want to drive up later in the week if it is raining. If anyone wants to tag along from Northern Connecticut please let me know.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice pic Greg. I say we should be debating where happy hour will be this time next week. Think happy thought.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

Not sure if I want to smile or cry:

*[POST="119694"]K Snowmaking[/POST]*


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> You cannot legally ride in the back of a pickup truck anymore. Tom indicated during our phone call that downloading with the current lift configuration is not feasible partly due to  insurance/liability concerns.



Fair enough.  Based on what I had seen and heard, this reasoning had not come forward.  Now it has.  I think the thrust of their concern is the shear volume of skiers and riders who would come.  



> Global warming is to blame? :lol: I would be interested to see how the last two weeks of October 2006 compared to the average.



Greg, I know how you feel about this.  But there has been article after article regarding how things have changed in our neck of the woods regarding climate.  In fact, the Portland Press Herald ran an article on this very point (New England Winter Recreation and long term snowpack forecasts) in early October and concluded that global warming WAS to blame for the changes.  If Global Warming wasn't an issue, then why is the industry running *THIS* campaign??? 



> Well, they have the budget for it, but the risk of loosing coverage is not worth chancing. If the outlook next week remained cold, they would be open. Your demand point is probably spot on.



Yep.  



> Beating a dead horse, but I thought this image someone posted on K-zone was very interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see no image.  :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> I see no image. :wink:


 
Well good to see that your getting your money worth from the collage edication!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Well good to see that your getting your money worth from the collage edication!



Seriously...it does not come up on my screen.  Must be a function of Mozilla.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Seriously...it does not come up on my screen. Must be a function of Mozilla.


 

Dude, joking with you, I don't see it either. :roll:


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> You cannot legally ride in the back of a pickup truck anymore. Tom indicated during our phone call that downloading with the current lift configuration is not feasible partly due to  insurance/liability concerns.





thetrailboss said:


> Fair enough.  Based on what I had seen and heard, this reasoning had not come forward.  Now it has.  I think the thrust of their concern is the shear volume of skiers and riders who would come.


I should clarify that this is not the only concern. It seems wasted snowmaking was the biggest issue. Different methods for downloading were discussed so if they can come up with some way to do it safely, maybe they will.



Greg said:


> Global warming is to blame? :lol: I would be interested to see how the last two weeks of October 2006 compared to the average.





thetrailboss said:


> Greg, I know how you feel about this.  But there has been article after article regarding how things have changed in our neck of the woods regarding climate.  In fact, the Portland Press Herald ran an article on this very point (New England Winter Recreation and long term snowpack forecasts) in early October and concluded that global warming WAS to blame for the changes.  If Global Warming wasn't an issue, then why is the industry running *THIS* campaign???


This really isn't a global warming debate though. We're looking at a window right now for some decent round-the-clock snowmaking. The warm-up next week is the issue. If you want to point to global warming said warm-up, how do you explain the current cold spell and the cool weather the past few weeks? I'm surprised GW even came up here...

Anyway, I've moved beyond the shock, denial, and the anger and sadness stages. I'm in "wait and see" and "whatever" mode. Let's just see what happens...


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Dude, joking with you, I don't see it either. :roll:



Better?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> This really isn't a global warming debate though. We're looking at a window right now for some decent round-the-clock snowmaking. The warm-up next week is the issue. If you want to point to global warming said warm-up, how do you explain the current cold spell and the cool weather the past few weeks? I'm surprised GW even came up here...



What is at stake are the patterns that come as a result of the climate.  As one Killington Source put it (in here I think too)...they've seen patterns that are odd and not the norm.  We usually have a gradually cool down...not periods of warm and cold like this.  That was what I was driving at..the changes in pattern.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> Better?


 
Nah, I liked it better without the pic. So, where's happy hour next week?


----------



## Sky (Nov 4, 2006)

Greg....you were right...I shouldn't have looked.  :<

So, my bust-arse efforts Friday to score rock skies, get them mounted up...get the boots ground down a bit...and get the skis tuned was (sort of) a waste of effort eh?  Well....I'll be "ready" whenever.

On an up-note...the trip to NY City was pretty cool.  Just got back.  I'm posting a review now in the "trips" forum.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 5, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Nah, I liked it better without the pic. So, where's happy hour next week?


Jax?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2006)

Find it kind of hard to believe that Killington wouldn't open this week:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 5, 2006)

You earn some turns this weekend?

I sure hope it's open.  Not only was I looking forward to skiing, I was looking forward to seeing you guys.  I spent the entire weekend catching up on work so I could go with a clean conscience.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> You earn some turns this weekend?
> 
> I sure hope it's open. Not only was I looking forward to skiing, I was looking forward to seeing you guys. I spent the entire weekend catching up on work so I could go with a clean conscience.


 

Yeah, got some turns in. But to be honest, I earned more falls than turns  Looked real nice up top, some snow on the bottom, not much, but looked like enough too cool the ground real good. Gotta run now. Later


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice pics Andy!  Like you said, it's hard to believe that they won't be open...


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2006)

*Contingency Plans*

Okay folks - it's pretty clear to me that Killington will not be an option on Friday; unless a miracle happens, and/or they figure out a way to download. With that said, I'd really, really like to ski with y'all on Friday. Not a whole lot of options, but here goes:
Move the venue to Sunday River, provided they open this week
Earn turns at Killington
Postpone this thing and propose a new Killington gathering date
Option 1 is definitely on the table for me. I would need to stay over somewhere up North on Thursday night, which already is worked out. If SR is open with lift-serviced skiing, I am down despite the frightening long ride for one or two runs. I would be doing this just out of spite actually; kinda like a "somehow, some way, I'm gonna ski" mentaility.

Option 2 doesn't sound all that appealing to me. Certainly not that I couldn't swing the hike physically or wouldn't enjoy it, but more due to the fact that a 3:30 drive to ski a few runs on ungroomed mounds of manmade snow doesn't sound worth it. However, if a decent number of folks in this group want to do that, I'll go.

As much as I hate to say it, option 3 seems the most reasonable. The only day that really looks feasible for me right now is Saturday, Nov. 25, T-Day weekend. That was a planned ski day for me anyway and if this option is open to others, I'll just work this Friday instead of "forcing" a ski day.

Any thoughts or other ideas?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 5, 2006)

Greg said:


> Okay folks - it's pretty clear to me that Killington will not be an option on Friday; unless a miracle happens, and/or they figure out a way to download. With that said, I'd really, really like to ski with y'all on Friday. Not a whole lot of options, but here goes:
> Move the venue to Sunday River, provided they open this week
> Earn turns at Killington
> Postpone this thing and propose a new Killington gathering date
> ...



I can do any one right now.  

Sunday River was my likely back up.  But tonight I got some very bad news....one of the cars has a transmission that is about the break :roll: :angry:  So that will screw up things $$$ and car wise.  So if SR opens this weekend, I may or may not come.  Will see.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll be at the River next Sat no matter what.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2006)

I would take Sunday River as an option provided they have more than 1 or 2 trails open. But after being at Killington this weekend, I find it really hard to believe that they will not open. I think we should have a far better idea by Wednesday.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 5, 2006)

The forecast has changed slightly & while it still doesn't look good, there's less of a chance of rain and the temps on the mountain won't exceed 50.  Temps also start to get colder for snowmaking later in the week at night.   

Tonight: A slight chance of snow showers. Partly cloudy, with a low around 31. West wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Monday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 39. West wind between 7 and 13 mph, with gusts as high as 26 mph. 

Monday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 38. Southwest wind between 7 and 13 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. 

Tuesday: A slight chance of showers after 1pm. Partly cloudy, with a high near 43. Southwest wind between 13 and 16 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Tuesday Night: A chance of showers, mainly before 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 32. South wind 15 to 18 mph decreasing to between 7 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 

Wednesday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 46. 

Wednesday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 37. 

Thursday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 43. 

Thursday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 26. 

Friday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 38. 

Friday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 27. 

Veteran's Day: Partly cloudy, with a high near 40. 

I may be grapsing at straws but let's be positive here folks!!  It may still be a long shot but I'll be at K on Friday 11/10 if they're open.  I'm not giving up yet!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 5, 2006)

Madskier:  that is consistent with what I have been seeing and reading.  Cooler temps and hopefully they will only get cooler.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2006)

That's what I'm talkin bout. Skiing K Friday


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 5, 2006)

madskier6 said:


> I may be grapsing at straws but let's be positive here folks!!  It may still be a long shot but I'll be at K on Friday 11/10 if they're open.  I'm not giving up yet!



this is not a matter of being positive or negative but rather simply looking at the facts. they still are not blowing snow on the lower mountain. it doen't matter what the temperature is, if they don't blow the snow (and the best forecasted time to do so on lower mountain is quickly expiring) then they don't open this week.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2006)

Greg said:


> Okay folks - it's pretty clear to me that Killington will not be an option on Friday; unless a miracle happens, and/or they figure out a way to download. With that said, I'd really, really like to ski with y'all on Friday. Not a whole lot of options, but here goes:
> Move the venue to Sunday River, provided they open this week
> Earn turns at Killington
> Postpone this thing and propose a new Killington gathering date
> ...



I'm up for either one.

SR will be a heck of drive home, but might be worth it to get some turns in.

The earning your turns idea sounds kinda good to me, but like you said it is a long way to go for a little amount of skiing on less than ideal conditions.  I'm sure it would be fun though!

I should be able to make the 25th if that's what it come down to.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 5, 2006)

Greg said:


> Okay folks - it's pretty clear to me that Killington will not be an option on Friday; unless a miracle happens, and/or they figure out a way to download. With that said, I'd really, really like to ski with y'all on Friday. Not a whole lot of options, but here goes:
> Move the venue to Sunday River, provided they open this week
> Earn turns at Killington
> Postpone this thing and propose a new Killington gathering date
> ...



Ideally,  K-Mart will be open and we will have our gathering.  But here is what I think of the options presented:

Option 1 - I'm down with Sunday River.
Option 2 - I would have to bail on earning turns.  I will explain why in a second.
Option 3 - This would be fine with me.  I could do 11/25.

For 11/10, my big thing is lift serviced.  I have 2 vacation days left until the new year and I would like to use them for lift serviced days.


----------



## Sky (Nov 5, 2006)

It's looking like if it's not K for lift service....I'm out.  

As much as I'm pumped for Friday...I'd rather take the day later in the season.

I've got family coming for Thanksgiving....so that weekend is out for me.

I'm still hoping for better weather (re: a miracle) this week @ K.

SR is a slim possibility....very slim.


----------



## roark (Nov 6, 2006)

I could possibly do SR on friday. Bob - I'll have to catch up with you later, someone made plans for me this weekend... :angry: 

Could hike at K... might be the incentive I need to get my butt in better shape.

Not sure where I'll be for the 25th...


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2006)

I have no chance or getting out any day mid week this week.  Staffing issues.I had to change some other plans  (ie Rat Dog at Foxwoods.) to take care of work. Sat I'll be at the River....  hilking if necessary.  Sunday my son has a cross country Race.  Sat is my only option.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> But after being at Killington this weekend, I find it really hard to believe that they will not open. I think we should have a far better idea by Wednesday.





madskier6 said:


> I may be grapsing at straws but let's be positive here folks!!  It may still be a long shot but I'll be at K on Friday 11/10 if they're open.  I'm not giving up yet!





riverc0il said:


> this is not a matter of being positive or negative but rather simply looking at the facts. they still are not blowing snow on the lower mountain. it doen't matter what the temperature is, if they don't blow the snow (and the best forecasted time to do so on lower mountain is quickly expiring) then they don't open this week.



Steve is right. I'm sure the glades area is in good shape, but there's been no snowmaking below mid-mountain. So unless they change their top-to-bottom policy and come up with a downloading option, lift-serviced at Killington ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2006)

Locked. Please continue the discussion here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/10998-11-10-gathering-contingency-plans.html


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, now its really over..:wink:


----------

